# Bitey face!!!  (photos of puppy and his new best friend)



## BBP (8 July 2018)

My puppy has been busy meeting new friends recently.  Yesterday he met a new best friend, a 5 month old golden retriever, they were firm friends straight away, and had the good sense to confine their games to the shade under the oak tree.  I thought you might enjoy the pictures:






https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/36825378_10160450687835431_1975892338655887360_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=9cdfd49043ac92c1137accb511a8f301&oe=5BE3A02D[img]
[img]https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/36781666_10160450687990431_2879520317766631424_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=815ba743ed6658ced0fd2e30a5fcb7ad&oe=5BD419EA
















And his new gordon setter puppy friend:






And not so little siberian husky friend:






And just because!











Watching crazy people running in the sun at Park Run


----------



## Red-1 (8 July 2018)

You were right, I did enjoy your lovely photos!

Which Parkrun was it?


----------



## Penny Less (8 July 2018)

Your puppy is beautiful, BBH    but Im in love with  Gordon setter puppy, mwah, mwah ! Lucky bod (the owner)!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 July 2018)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## Moobli (8 July 2018)

Beautiful photos.  Your collie pup wins the cutest competition for me but all beautiful dogs.  Nice to see hes so social.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 July 2018)

love the bitey face one.  your pup is growing up  and looks fab.


----------



## Chiffy (9 July 2018)

Great pictures, thank you for posting. Love to see them having fun.


----------



## Clodagh (9 July 2018)

He is gorgeous. I wish all breeds came in merle!


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2018)

They are all gorgeous dogs but there's something very special about your pup


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2018)

So fierce, that face! 

Love the Gordon setter pup, I think I&#8217;ve seen one in my life.


----------



## WandaMare (9 July 2018)

Adorable creatures, all of them. I love the picture with the retriever with his paws out to the sides, they look so happy  What a wonderful time your pup's been having.


----------



## BBP (9 July 2018)

Red-1 said:



			You were right, I did enjoy your lovely photos!

Which Parkrun was it?
		
Click to expand...

That one was Basingstoke a couple of weeks ago. He really wanted to join in but was very good. And then he met the big husky and decided she was a suitable alternative!


----------



## BBP (9 July 2018)

Penny Less said:



			Your puppy is beautiful, BBH    but Im in love with  Gordon setter puppy, mwah, mwah ! Lucky bod (the owner)!
		
Click to expand...

The setter is a real cutie, I had never met one before. He was a bit overwhelmed my my older puppy wanting to play to start with and would hide, so my clever pup changed tactic and instead of trying to bounce on the setter he would go carefully up and then run away, inviting the setter to chase him. Success!! Great games followed with little setter feeling like the boss. We then thought little one had had enough so I popped the lead on mine to take him home, at which point setter pup picked up the end of the lead and trit trotted around the garden leading my puppy around. Very sweet.


----------



## BBP (9 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			They are all gorgeous dogs but there's something very special about your pup 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Im very lucky to have found him! Between him and the BBP Ive got a couple of stunning beasties (although Im very biased!)


----------



## JennBags (10 July 2018)

OMG just realised I never replied to this thread - he's so gorgeous, not getting any less so as he grows up!  His coat is beautiful - do you spend a lot of time brushing him?


----------



## BBP (10 July 2018)

JennBags said:



			OMG just realised I never replied to this thread - he's so gorgeous, not getting any less so as he grows up!  His coat is beautiful - do you spend a lot of time brushing him?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! No not really, just a quick brush once a week or so. We call him the Teflon Puppy because no matter how grubby he can come in, he always looks sparkling soon after, with no effort on my part (unless the grub is Fox poo, then there is effort!).

His coat is really lovely, both to look at and to touch, amazing when I think what a puffy fluffy little thing he was at 3 months!

Somehow he has bypassed the lanky awkward phase that some collies like my old girl go through, hes been super pretty and in proportion the whole time, no idea how he managed it!


----------



## AandK (11 July 2018)

Great pics!  My two (1 and 3yo labs) love a good bitey face session!  Lots of snorting and play growling going on! :biggrin3:


----------



## Clodagh (11 July 2018)

We call it 'Mouth jousting'. 
My mum's collie is always spotless, especially her white legs and paws, teflon it is.


----------

